# Senior dog food without chicken?



## Purlpo (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all.

Just wanted some help and advice on dog food, since I can't seem to figure this out on my own... sorry if it has already been discussed, I couldn't find anything by searching.

So here it goes... I have a 7 (and a half) years male collie. A few months back we started giving him senior dog food; however, I mistakenly forgot to check out the ingredients, since he is allergic to chicken (it makes him vomit every day at morning). It turns out after a bit of searching that most senior dog food contains some some kind chicken ingredient. I haven't had luck finding anything for him.

So anyway, here goes the *question:* Does anyone know where can I buy senior dog food that doesn't have chicken in it? Or maybe some good replacement? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

P.S. Chester and Mandy say hi


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome :wink:

First off, senior dog food is mostly a marketing gimmick...the only difference generally is that those formulas tend to be lower in calories than adult diets....which means more fillers and less meat content. Just feed less of a normal adult formula that he was on previously. Problem solved. Hope this helps!

ETA: They also may claim to have glucosamine and chondroitin also, but the levels are so low that it really doesn't matter. Just give a supplement instead unless you already do!


----------



## Purlpo (Jul 1, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Hello and welcome :wink:
> 
> First off, senior dog food is mostly a marketing gimmick...the only difference generally is that those formulas tend to be lower in calories than adult diets....which means more fillers and less meat content. Just feed less of a normal adult formula that he was on previously. Problem solved. Hope this helps!
> 
> ETA: They also may claim to have glucosamine and chondroitin also, but the levels are so low that it really doesn't matter. Just give a supplement instead unless you already do!


Ha. A lot of things are marketing gimmicks now-a-days, so I can't say I'm surprised. I will try the brands shown in the "Top brands" thread, then. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a senior dog....and she did well on wellness super five lamb/barley/salmon....

we also supplemented with salmon oil gel caps and glucosamine and chondroitin...

i would love to find a chondroitin only pill, since i can't find sources other than seafood..like crab, shrimp, etc.....i'm thinking it's in their shells...and my dogs don't eat shellfish....


----------

